# NEW Crosman .357 air rifle coming...



## zzyzx

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/rouge.html

The Crosman Rogue, a PCP repeating electronically controlled .357 cal air rifle that is quiet and has ammo designed by Nosler and Hornady.

"The discharge is slightly louder than a Marauder, but considering the output is a 145 grain slug moving around 8oo fps, this is pretty impressive."

Sure looks like Crosman is raising the ante on air rifles to be used more seriously by many in the future.


----------



## VINCE

Looks cool. We'll see how they do when they are out.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Ahhh...so they wanna make big bores with a Daystate touch. That's nice, but here is my problem. First, they need to debug their M-rods, most of them have problems. That is why LOTS of owners send them to Mr. Davis for modifications, eh? That's why they show up on the Classifieds so often, eh? It doesn't even come with LW barrel! Who was that clown that says Mrods are excellent straight from the box? Obviously he never shot anything else in his life...Second, they need to make a big bore. JUST a big bore rifle with NO electronics. Once they make them BETTER than DAQ, Jack Haley, and Gargoyle, only then in my opinion they should worry about damn electronics. What's next, a full auto .50 with effective range of 1000 meters? :thumb: Someone at Crosman need to get his airhead out of his a$$...
Yeah, I am pretty straight-forward, sorry about that...


----------



## BUTCHER45

That rifle looks pretty sweet for BenchRest/P-Dog-type shooting, but predator hunting? Who here takes a 9.5lb (maybe more) w/o scope rifle predator hunting? That is one boat of an air rifle.....a carbine version is in order.

"The Rogue .357 is a big gun, but it balances nicely, comes to the shoulder well...." I have a really hard time believing that it balances nicely, and comes to the shoulder well. Looks like a BR platform if I ever saw one. I also question the effectiveness of the electronics since it only gets 3-8 shots.

Can't wait to try one on for size. Would make for an ideal grass field nutria gun. That's what I would use it for.


----------



## VINCE

I don't have a problem with them making a bog bore,but I agree with Ambush Hunter. Just make a standard big bore,and leave the electronics out.I am wondering how well this is gonna sell, and how many bugs it will have. Maybe I'm just getting old, but I think electronics is fine in a radio, not guns.But it does look cool.


----------



## zzyzx

I think Crosman is pushing the marketplace a bit and this will keep their name out there for more than just old pump pellet rifles. Affordable and decent air rifles made in America are something that a lot like. Not Daystate or FX but field rifles to shoot.
A few guys I know are planning on buying them for groundhogs, badgers and coyotes and maybe even a pig hunt. They have stars in their eyes for sure but if the rifles work as presented they will be happy.

At least Crosman is working to keep and improve its place in the market.


----------



## alhefner

Anyone hear what the price on this thing is gonna be? I saw one web site offering pre-ordered rifles at $1,999.00!!!! And, they claim that is $1001.00 off the suggested retail price. If that is anywhere close to real, it will be a very long time before I even think of getting one....if ever.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Call Crosman. The rifle is around $700


----------



## alhefner

Ambush Hunter said:


> Call Crosman. The rifle is around $700


Now THAT sounds a lot more realistic! If you search Google for the rifle you find all sorts of totally WILD pricing! I even saw on that quoted $7,995 :rollin:


----------

